# Poll...collector/racer or racer/collector



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Just a curious question for those who wish to comment or vote in the poll. Just trying to get to learn more about the great members of HobbyTalk.

I am more of a collector/racer,but learning more and more about racing.

thanks :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I destroy collectibles and make racers out of em.
folks have asked me why.
I tell em "cause I can."


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm not really sure what I am. 

A newb??

Seriously, I don't race and I have a very small collection. But I like them. So, I'll keep collecting them and running laps on my small track.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I collect what I restore and race them.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i guess i,m in the al pink catagory cuz i can. and if i had 1 worth collecting i would,nt know it. although i did stop chowin away at the old t-jet chassis.if i raced i,d come in last or dnf.this is an odd question cuz there is alot more to the hobby than collecting and racing. how bout customizing n painting n trak routing n electronics n scenery and so on. its just a whole lot more. and did i mention the folk you meet are the best! it,s the hobby man!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I am a Racer. If There was no racing I would own zero cars,


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the bestest


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm a racer with a collection.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I collect to....look at...dismantle...and make afx cars look the way I want them to!Whitelights'I wheels don't last long in the clam in my house.vintage parts also are collected just to be used/installed. Longest anything last packaged around here is 3 weeks.(white school bus 4gear,I should have left it in the clam):thumbsup:


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a collector who likes to get old Tjets and tyco pro and S running and than run some laps with them


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

started as racer,no body to race against so now collector


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Ditto on the last two for me. 

It is a visual hobby. I like to see miniature cars run around a track. More than any TV show.
Old Blue


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a racer.( Michigan HOPRA and SWMSRA) I only have 2 collectables that have never been out of the package


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*What about us Builders/rather be a RACER*

I like Scratch Building HO there are not many of us out there ,i am no pro but learning. Then collecting, then Racing. Racing & collecting could change very easy if there were a place near by. I realy did not call my self a racer since early nintys we had a cool club. Team 1/64 about 15 guys & About 7 House tracks.
Builder/Collector/wantabe racer.
Thanks John


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmm.

I started out more as a racer. Like old blue said, I just love to see little cars running around a track. That said, over the last 10 years of buying up every little car I could find cheap at yard sales and flea markets, and hunting for bargain table stuff at slot car shows, i have amassed enough decent cars that would be considered "collectible" that I bought a lighted display case for the "nice" ones. So my collector side has grown. Now, that case is never locked, and every car in there is eligible for track time, so I guess I race my collection...

Or another way to look at it: the only holy grail car I ever found, I sold to a REAL collector because I'd be afraid to run it. So I guess I am a runner/racer first.

--rick


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks much to everyone who took the time to vote in the poll and or leave your comments.
It is very interesting to me to hear everyone's personal take on the hobby.
I must apologize to the modelers/builders.I totally forgot to take this aspect of the hobby into consideration.I am sorry guys! You guys do some amazing custom work and scratch building.Can't believe I forgot about you.I am in awe so many times looking at your work.

I hope others find this thread interesting as I do. :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I buy stuff to customize, usually to race in the local basement leagues, which I have been involved in since 1993 . Whatever doesn't end up customized, or anything else I buy because "it's cool," ends up in the collection. I have collected a few things but don't have anything I would consider a complete collection. Even the newest Mega-G stuff I am missing pieces.

So I guess for me racer/customizer/collector is the exact order, so I voted racer/collector.

Good poll idea, btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

A racer who does not see the point of collecting.

All my cars have to 'earn their keep'.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*any body else have this problem*

I hope i post this in right place . Can i add i had more fun before i new the cars / parts were so valuble. Now all my runners are junk ,ugly ,damaged if i buy something thats new i cant take it on the track or put it in a runner, Scarded to damage it, or if is a vintage part i don`t want to take it out package, shelf Queen parts & cars. 
I have a friend who runs Competion pack cars,Batmoblies, Hornets. He says life is short he buys them to run them. Hes not rich so don`t think he can get one more easy??????


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm a racer first. Started just collecting to introduce the hobby to my kids, until I found a group that races competitively in my area.. I've been addicted to racing ever since. 

-Robbie


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments and votes 

Looks like it's pretty close to about even between racers and collectors.Just wish I had thought about a category for the builders.
:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

triple20 said:


> Thanks for all the comments and votes
> 
> Looks like it's pretty close to about even between racers and collectors.Just wish I had thought about a category for the builders.
> :wave:


Hey we can do it again. Everyone likes polls!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm definitely on the collector side because I stink at racing. But I've built more sheet styrene cars than all the races I've ever been at.

I do run almost everything. At one time I had two Sugar Daddy Datsuns. They were fun to run both at the same time.

There are a few that will never be opened. I cherish them too much, two that come to mind are my Red Starburst Nomad and my Orange Starburst Nomad from Pomfish.

Dave


----------



## thrasher (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't get to race too often, and I'm sure Dyno here would agree, all my cars run like apple carts!!LOL!, but I'm ALWAYS on the lookout for cars at swap meets, thrift stores - whereve I go. So I guess that makes me a collector/racer.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I collect, then race everything I get. Not everything gets ran at a "go for broke" pace, but everything gets lap times with other cars out there. And I always run for the front. Don't always get there tho':freak: But that's the fun.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

When I race................... I collect trophies.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm both a racer and collector. I'm hardcore with everything and although I'm Heroin deep into racing, I have a crack addiction for collecting. 

I'm not as an advid collector as I use to be but will jump on things that I may not have in my collection. I only collect the rare or very cars and/or an entire series of a particular car and therefore have a nice looking collection.

On the flipside, if I had to choose which hat to wear, it would be racing and that's only because my dough isn't falling off of the bones as it once did so as a result, I choose to buy $400 worth of parts if need be vs a $400 car to sit in my display case but........for the chance of a lifetime, I may shoot for the car!

www.tsrho.com under Archives and 12/9/09 Raiders Raceway is where you can see part of my collection.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

thrasher said:


> I don't get to race too often, and I'm sure Dyno here would agree, all my cars run like apple carts!!LOL!, but I'm ALWAYS on the lookout for cars at swap meets, thrift stores - whereve I go. So I guess that makes me a collector/racer.


You shouldn't be so hard on yourself. Not all of them handle like apple carts , just most of them.:freak:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> When I race................... I collect trophies.[/QUOTE
> Best response so far.
> 
> I would say I'm more of a racer first and collector second. I have some rare cars but none are in mint condition. One case houses the "collector" cars, and one holds the cars I like to run. Guess which case holds more cars. Lately I like to make clones of really rare cars and race those in front of people that don't realize at first glance that they aren't genuine.:tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Vroooooooooooooooooooom................down the track baby!!!!*



old blue said:


> Ditto on the last two for me.
> 
> It is a visual hobby. I like to see miniature cars run around a track. More than any TV show.
> Old Blue


Yes buid and race them...TV what is that?

Bob...I like both racing and building...zilla


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

I have evolved to "Racing the cars & collecting the memories"


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

For me it's collecting and customizing (the more realistic the better), and running them around my home track some.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Not sure?*

If you consider a racer as a person who buys cars to run them rather than display them then I would be a racer.

If you consider a racer to be someone who attends club or organized races on tracks with timing systems etc., then I am neither a racer nor collector.

I believe there may be a lot of us that just enjoy buying cars and running them with friends. Just have a group of guys over, no formal rules, no timing, no measuring magnet strength - just putting a couple of cars on the track and run a few laps.


----------

